# Shelf life of home defense ammo? Need suggestions for home defense



## Yucca Patrol (Mar 11, 2008)

Hi,

I am not a gun enthusiast by any means, so please forgive me if I don't speak the language here, but I own two 9mm glocks for home protection.

The first is a G-17 which had been modified by Aro-Tek in the mid 1990's with a hybrid compensator and enlarged slide and mag releases (so yes, I did get seriously into the hobby for a while)

The second is Glock's compact version G-26 which is the piece I keep ready for home defense and for backcountry camping/hiking/etc.

The last time I purchased ammunition for home defense was in the mid 1990's and I have about 50 rounds of Cor-bons and Glasers which at that time were sold to me as home defense ammo.

I was told that the idea of these rounds was that they would be very damaging to a soft target but would be less likely to pass through the walls of my house and kill my innocent neighbors.

Now that all of this ammo is between 10-15 years old, I am wondering if I need to get rid of it and replace it with fresh rounds.

Considering that a good bit of time has passed, there are probably some new types of ammo on the market that I should consider.

Could someone please suggest a few top-notch home defense rounds. Because I hope never to fire these rounds, price is no object. I remember that those Glasers cost a pretty penny, but I know what my life is worth and am willing to pay.

So once again I want a 9mm round that will:

1) stop an intruder in a serious way
2) be less likely to be lethal after punching through the wall of a neighbor's house.

Thanks for any help you folks can offer!


----------



## forestranger (Jan 20, 2008)

Probably not a bad idea to shoot up old ammo and replace just in case? I did chronograph some 20+ year old handloads(stored inside in ammo cans) and they shot fine and chronographed just what they were supposed to. No use taking a chance though on old ammo for serious purposes. After chronographing, wetpack & accuracy testing, I've settled on either Gold Dot 124+p or DPX for 9mm.


----------



## 220combat (Oct 26, 2007)

Both of the rounds you have are good rounds, overpriced for the glasers I believe. I have shot rounds that were given to me that were 40+ years old. A little dirty but shot fine. If the ammo is kept cool and dry, I can last a long time.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

From the sound of it you have not shot your pistol for 10 or 15 years which tells me you need one heck of a lot more than 50 rounds of practice. Purchase a case of Winchester White box to add to the 50 whatever you have. Go re-learn how to shoot and then get some fresh HP ammo. It doesn't have to be gold plated however. IMHO

:smt1099


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

One thing people fail to realize is that any ammo that will not penatrate two layers of sheet rock also will not do enough damage to a BG. I would do like TOF says and get some hollow points for home protection. They don't have to be the high dollar stuff to get the job done.:smt1099


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Baldy said:


> One thing people fail to realize is that any ammo that will not penatrate two layers of sheet rock also will not do enough damage to a BG. I would do like TOF says and get some hollow points for home protection. They don't have to be the high dollar stuff to get the job done.:smt1099


yup:smt023

I like to replace my "carry" ammo pretty often. The stuff will lost a really long time especially if you have it stored in something like an ammo can (cheap and any surplus store) keeping it cool and dry. I just like picking up new stuff and shooting up the old stuff every couple months mostly just because to ain't going to hurt me none to do so. I do have a few boxes of things that you really can't find anymore put up and I wont use it ever...well..unless I have to. It's a shame some rounds are deemed not for cicilian hands and thery make it where the avg Joe can't get it.


----------

